
Google Easter Egg- Translating Monty Python's “funniest Joke Ever” from German - toomanyrichies
https://translate.google.com/#view=home&op=translate&sl=de&tl=en&text=Wenn%20ist%20das%20Nunst%C3%BCck%20git%20und%20Slotermeyer%3F%20Ja!%20Beiherhund%20das%20Oder%20die%20Flipperwaldt%20gersput!
======
toomanyrichies
Context from Wikipedia:

'"The Funniest Joke in the World" (also "Joke Warfare" and "Killer Joke") is a
Monty Python comedy sketch. The premise of the sketch is that the joke is so
funny that anyone who reads or hears it promptly dies from laughter.

...

The German translation of the joke in the sketch is made of various
meaningless, German-sounding nonce words, and so it does not have an English
translation.'

~~~
BerislavLopac
You can see the full sketch at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ienp4J3pW7U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ienp4J3pW7U)

------
sehugg
A content warning for HN's German speakers would have been nice.

~~~
masonic
"We apologize for the fault in the subtitles.

Those responsible have been sacked."

------
egwynn
There were zwei peanuts, walking down der strasse, und one was assaulted…
peanut.

------
tilt_error
Jag tror jag dör...

------
dwighttk
get it?

FATAL!

